# 7 weeks pregnant but test was very faint today?



## smilingatyou

So I know I probably shouldn't still be testing but each week I have taken a test and the line has got darker and appeared very quickly as each week has passed. I turned 7 weeks today and took another one but this time the line was very faint. I'm guessing this isn't a good sign? Anyone else experienced this?


----------



## ProudMum

smilingatyou said:


> So I know I probably shouldn't still be testing but each week I have taken a test and the line has got darker and appeared very quickly as each week has passed. I turned 7 weeks today and took another one but this time the line was very faint. I'm guessing this isn't a good sign? Anyone else experienced this?

i had the same thing happen to me at about 7 weeks.... they were super faint and i tested using FMU too.
Also, I have shared this story many times, I had negative first response tests at 10 weeks and 14 weeks and I was worried sick.... but that was with my first child.

it doesnt mean anything, honestly.


----------



## littleblonde

my experince of tests is that they dont tell you how pregnant you are or how many weeks, just that you are pregnant. Was it the same test and was it at the same time of day. Things like drinking alot before hand can make the test lighter. As your concerned i would get a 2nd opinion from your midwife. But it does not always mean that something bad has happened. If things turn out ok then maybe stop taking the tests if you can as they cant tell if you will miscarry or if your still pregnant. Maybe when you get a little worried come on here and ask a question.


----------



## beachlover1

I read somewhere that really high HCG levels later on will eventually give false negatives on HPTS.

Not sure if thats true. Best bet is to book a scan if you are really worried. Im sure it means nothing!!! xx


----------



## AP

Thats true, the further on the pregnancy the higher HcG will be and tests will then become dud!

You're fine chick!


----------



## LittleAurora

is that true??


----------



## smilingatyou

I know I shouldn't worry till I have something to worry about but it is so hard isnt it. I never thought I would be this paranoid once I was pregnant. I should of trusted my instinct and not taken the test as I did hesitate about it and it's put me on a downer for the day now :nope:


----------



## tiggerlix

gosh really is that true about the negative result as you become more pregnant?


----------



## Pretty Pistol

if your worried see if you can make an appointment tomorrow.. I always say the same thing.. Lie say your having cramping and they will see you..tomorrow is monday so you should be able to get in..at least it will give you piece of mind


----------



## The Catster

Ring the EPU first thing as I know how worrying can drive ya mad!!!
If not anything else it will put your mind at rest....:winkwink:

xxx


----------



## AP

It is true ladies, in most people. You may even get a total negative further down the line!


----------



## LittleAurora

how do you know this? and how many weeks is the cut of?


----------



## beachlover1

I dont think there is a cut off, google it and you will see info on it though x


----------



## Bexx

If the faint lines are caused by high hormone levels, try this:

Have 2 pg tests handy.
Pee into a cup and use the first test - wait for the result
Now add tap water to the cup and test again - wait for result.

The line on the 2nd test should appear darker. This is because the hormones in your urine have been diluted to a level that doesn't confuse the test so much. I've given this a go myself and it really does work (I was about 8 weeks). I haven't POAS again though just in case I find a new reason to worry myself. :D

If you happen to have a CB Digital handy, have a peek at the instruction leaflet and you'll see that it advises you not to use the test after 6 weeks as you may get an inaccurate result.


----------



## scrawford65

I know that once you hit 6 weeks, hcg stops doubling every 2 days and once the placenta takes over nourishing the foetus, then hcg won't show up so much on a hpt. Don't panic. A line is a line is a line - you're still preggers.

x


----------



## kathy khuz

smilingatyou said:


> So I know I probably shouldn't still be testing but each week I have taken a test and the line has got darker and appeared very quickly as each week has passed. I turned 7 weeks today and took another one but this time the line was very faint. I'm guessing this isn't a good sign? Anyone else experienced this?

it depends on the brand.... are u using the same brand? i have experienced, had :bfn: on 1 brand (cheap), while other brand (inclusice cb) were :bfp: .... then when i've tested again (a week later), got a very faint :bfp: on the brand, while others gave very clear :bfp: results.... this was at my 7 weeks pregnant... so, don't worry too much... as long as you don't feel unbearable pain or heavy bleeding, everything will be ok...


----------



## Starfish

Step away from the tests!! I worried myself silly because tests started getting lighter as my pregnancy went along. Turns out my baby is fine. If I pee on a stick now, the First Response test shows a barely-there faint positive. I'm 12+2 and heard the heartbeat ticking away just fine today.
Tests mean nothing beyond getting that all important BFP in the first place :hugs:


----------



## SarahMelissa

I did a FRER at 9 weeks and it was WAY lighter than the ones i had done at 12dpo it really worried me, but ive had scans since then and everything is fine.


----------



## EvaTx

Wow so, reading all this, I could be pregnant, even though I had negative tests couple of weeks ago and yesterday. Maybe the doctor couldn't really tell by a pelvic exam that my uterus was growing yet!! I have linea negra and sore breast now! 

Thx for this thread!!


----------



## Hellymay83

Is this true ladies because my bfp was barely visible today and I'm 7 weeks tomorrow! I used fmu, I'm really scared &#58369;


----------

